# Substitute for White Eyeliner..?



## Kels823 (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay I love my sister very much. But for the past few weeks she has been rockin the ‘white eyeliner only’ look… where she takes a thick white liner and lines her lashline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know she likes it cuz its an easy way to feel ‘pretty’, but this particular look doesn’t flatter her (Im sure some people are able to rock it well, but she isnt one of those people).  Before I talk to her about it, Id like to be able to offer another look that’s sort of a compromise.  Ne ideas? Shes about a NC45 w/ dark brown hair, African American, brown eyes.  TIA…


----------



## Tightambitionz (Jun 21, 2006)

lol I'm glad to see sisterly-love...you being willing to steer your sis in the right direction. I'm NC44, african american..and the only black person I KNOW wearing that "crazy white line look" is Tyra Banks... and we dont always want to emulate her. lol Tell your sister to use a tan color, instead of the white. It looks more natural, and still bright eyed. Hope I helped.


----------

